# Unreal Tournament 3



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Nov 2007)

omg, what a game... even the demo is amazing.

2 days to go!! ive had it on pre order with amazon since oct 06   

youll need a decent graphics card to make it sing


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Nov 2007)

where do I find the demo?

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (20 Nov 2007)

Dam and blast my OK computer! Where can I get a decent comp for once!  Dam these fish and the money they need!

Sam


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Nov 2007)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> where do I find the demo?
> 
> Cheers,



UT3 demo download

you might have to register first, but its free to do so..... itll knock your pants off, it really will, especially if you liked the others


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Nov 2007)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Dam and blast my OK computer! Where can I get a decent comp for once!  Dam these fish and the money they need!
> 
> Sam



when you saved up, i can build you one if you like.. will be much cheaper


----------



## Themuleous (20 Nov 2007)

Haha cheers for the offer, appreciate that.  Unfortunately I suspect it'll be years until  

Sam


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Nov 2007)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Haha cheers for the offer, appreciate that.  Unfortunately I suspect it'll be years until
> 
> Sam



what do you have right now? if i can find anything better ill try to nab it


----------



## Themuleous (20 Nov 2007)

Just my laptop.  Having just got a new car I don't think my wife would appreciate me spending more money, but cheers all the same.

Sam


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Nov 2007)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Just my laptop.  Having just got a new car I don't think my wife would appreciate me spending more money, but cheers all the same.
> 
> Sam



i didnt mention any money changing hands, ill see what i can find.. might take a while, but ill keep an eye open


----------



## Themuleous (20 Nov 2007)

Well if you're offering, that would be massively kind Matt   I have a screen, keyboard, etc, so just need the base unit I guess.

Please don't go to too much trouble though 

Sam


----------

